# egg sinkers



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I cast a couple dozen 3/8 oz egg sinkers today.

I also poured 250 eggs in 2 0z size. That should get me started catfishing this summer.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Heck, that is only around 32 pounds of sinkers.  When are going to get into some serious molding.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> Heck, that is only around 32 pounds of sinkers.  When are going to get into some serious molding.


In March!! Haha thats when the Southwest Ohio Catfish Club will be pouring sinkers...

8 oz egg sinkers
5-8 oz no roll sinkers
5-12 oz flat bank sinkers

I have 100 pounds of ignots waiting right now and will hopefully get some more lead here soon.


I really enjoy making sinkers saves some money and a good time to BS with friends while making them.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I plan on getting into the garage and pouring as soon as I finish up a few projects in there. If anyone wants to come over and pour sinkers with me let me know.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

They are purty!










My setup looks messy but it works.


----------

